# Mardi Gras General Sams



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

anybody else planning on attending Mardi Gras at GS 2/20 - 2/23 
21 and up so it should be a wild time. Plenty of picture opportuniies to update the "they look good in mud" thread. 

we have 5 bikes going so far and all are welcome. Will have the pit fired up and plenty of adult beverages!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dabossgonzo said:


> anybody else planning on attending Mardi Gras at GS 2/20 - 2/23
> 21 and up so it should be a wild time. Plenty of picture opportuniies to update the "they look good in mud" thread.
> 
> we have 5 bikes going so far and all are welcome. Will have the pit fired up and plenty of adult beverages!


We have a group of 25-30 going to Mud Creeks Crawfish Anniversary ride that weekend. General Sams is just too small for that crowd. If you go, have fun and be safe


----------

